# Opinions sought



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

I posted this query on another website and got only one reply so I thought I would post it here for the wider AT group.

I am just starting out and am still considering what bow I should buy. I have gone through many dealer’s websites and most of the major manufactures websites and I keep coming back to the same bow but I would like some objective & subjective opinions. A little background first. I am 61 years old and have been a rifle shooter (though not much of a hunter) for years. Living in West Kentucky has peaked my interest in archery as most hunters in this area hunt archery, rifle and muzzle loader. I would like a bow I can hunt and shoot at the local 3D shoots at the clubs in the area in the Bow Hunter class. I have some limitations as I had open heart surgery 2 years ago and am somewhat limited in how much I can pull and hold. 

All that being taking into account, I am considering a Diamond Razors Edge. I know it is marketed as a Youth bow but it seems ideal for me. It will go all the way down to 30 lbs draw and up to 60 lbs if I ever get to the point where I can handle that. The DL adjustment fits me also (my DL is 27”). The ATA at 31” is ideal as most deer hunting around here is done from tree stands and I think it would be easy to handle in a ground blind if I decided to go that way. The price is certainly reasonable at $340 or so. 

I am not concerned about pulling enough weight to kill an animal. I am pulling about 45# now with a 50% let off (old Jennings) so I am sure I can pull and hold 50# with a 75% or 80% bow which is sufficient. A "better" bow would have be the same draw weight so the arrow speed and flatness of the trajectory would be the same. I was just curious what I would get above and beyond the Razors Edge by spending another $200 or more.

So what am I missing by not spending more, say on a Bear Lights Out at about $500 outfitted similarly to the Razors Edge or other comparable bow?

Any bow will be a giant step up from my 1991 Jennings but I don’t want to make a mistake in my first new bow purchase.


----------



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I have asked a question something like that on here and what I was told was to look in the classifieds here. There are some great bows on here for sale. I just got a Rytera off of here. I was wanting to buy a new bow, but a used one will work fine. It is still new to me. Martin also has some great lower pondage bows. Just my 2cents


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*new bow*

I would have to say it depends on how much you are going to practice. You can buy almost any model that will match the poundages you are wanting to shoot but are you going to practice enough to make a better bow better for you? I shoot a indoor leauge and there is a woman maybe in her 60s that shoots a drenaline there is another that is in her 50s that shoots a DXT at 33#. I also know that you can buy a Mission single cam bow in the price range that you are talking about that shoots in the high 200 fps at 50# so if you keep checking around and shoot some bows at the dealers You can make an informed decision that you wont regret. I know I mentioned all Mathews bows but there are some good brands that fit in the same catagories I just happen to be a Mathews guy. And the dealer here is a true freind so we talk alot about that kind of stuff. Just an opinion


----------



## DD-Dallas (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Clint. I was somewhat in the same situation except I thankfullly haven't had the heart surgery, but have had both shoulder rotators repaired. The guys that introduced me to bows all shoot 70# models. When I began my bow search it seemed that most shop's demo bows are set at about 60# as I guess this is the most common weight. I had difficulty drawing most 60# bows over a time or two which in my opinion means I need to start somewhere under 60# to enjoy and practice. I bought a single cam Diamond Exterminator from Gander Mountain (it's a deluxe Black Ice) rated at 60# and adjusted in to 52# to start. Within 2 wks I uped it to 54# and then 3wks later I cranked it up to the max, 60#+. I was told that your technique and muscles with practice will fairly quickly allow you to increase the #s. So make sure that you get a bow that has some DW expansion for you.


----------



## JayH (Dec 5, 2008)

*Diamond Razor Edge*

Hi Clint,
I think the folks posting earlier would be right about the classifieds on this forum. I just bought a bow for my wife off of them and I think she will be very happy with it. A used bow seems to be a reasonable proposition but you may want to consider new as well as this might help to solidify a relationship with the local pro shop for whatever it may be worth. 
I started bow hunting a couple of years ago with a diamond edge and was very happy with it, enough so that I bought my son the same bow to start hunting with me. The only negative I would throw out is that I was not very satisfied with the sight and rest that came with the package bow and wound up replacing them within a month or two. You may find it worth while to go with a bare bow and add a higher quality sight and rest from the beginning, if I had it to do over that is the direction I would go. The only other thing that I noticed about the edge is that it lacks a very solid back wall which I didn't really understand until I started shooting quite a bit. It is really a matter of personal preference but I found that I wanted something with a solid draw stop. All in all I have been very happy with the Diamond Edge once I upgraded the sight an rest, I would not hesitate to recommend this bow to anyone starting out. They also seem to hold their resale value pretty well and with the draw adjustability it is very attractive to a number of people. 
As far a draw weight, Ohio requires 40# but I am not sure about other states. I can tell you that shooting 50# with a 325gr arrow has been plenty to get the job done on a whitetail. 
Good luck in you search.


----------



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

DD - Thanks, I had considered that.

Jay - Also thanks. One of the main Drawing Card for the Razor's Edge is the DW adjustability. The new 2009 will go from 30# to 60# letting me build up to a decent hunting weight and still be able to crank it down to shoot targets. I have not bought the bow yet but have narrowed the choice down to the Diamond and the Bear Lights Out. 

I will post my choice when I make it and buy the bow.

Till then thanks for all your input.


----------



## hambone60 (Jan 4, 2009)

Clint, I have bow hunted for 31 year now in Eastern Kentucky. I use to hunt with 70 lb bows, but I quickly found that I needed less draw weight after sitting in the cold for a while. My hunting weight for many years was 64 lbs. Then in recent years, I have had a bad shoulder problem. Two years ago I purchased a 60 lb Guardian. I now hunt with this bow at 52 lbs. I have brought two 8 pointers home with it. There are so many good bows now, that it makes it hard to chose. I spent about a month going to different pro shops shooting different models before I decided. Don't go by looks, but by feel. The 80% let off is a big plus whether hunting or 3-D shooting. Good luck.


----------



## ATW (Sep 7, 2008)

*Pse*

Just a thought...I started bowhunting a little over a year ago with a used PSE Nova..not sure it is still available but PSE has several ready-to-shoot models that are reasonably priced. Check out the PSE website...they still list the Nova under "ready to shoot bows" Draw weight is adjustable by about 20 lbs. Draw length is also adjustable if you start to shoot and need to adjust based on the form you adopt. I started at 50 lb draw while learning to shoot and hunted last season at 60lbs. 

Great starter bow package...comes with basic sight, quiver, whisker biscuit etc...not the fastest bow on the market in this price range but still enough to hunt wtd with. 

I'm buying a new bow...but the nova will stay as my backup.


----------



## Korak (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife has a Razor edge. It is a very nice bow however we have changed the sight.

I have an 08 Martin Bengal. It was ordered as a 50# bow and is adjustable down to 35#. I'm 62 and I find the Bengal much easier for me to shoot and is just a little more money than the Razor Edge.

I have been very unhappy with the service from Diamond's ProShop.


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

clint,

It seems that many manufactors are now making bows to fit need's such as yours. I've never had or shot a diamond but i can vouch for the PSE nova...very affordable and very shootable. Lately i have been on a martin kick and i will agree with Korak that the bengal is an awfully nice bow. The shop i was in today was selling 2008 models for around $330. Before you buy check out the PSE and Martin then you will have a few to pick from, shooting a martin today really surprised a former PSE man.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with that bow, if it fits shoot it. I sell Parkers and something that would be in that range would be the Side Kick. If you had both next to each other it would be a hard pick. I do know that Parker stands behind their bows more than anybody.


----------



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to all. Here is what I plan to do. I have found an inexspensive Parker here on AT. I plan to continue practicing, building up my somewhat damaged pectoral muscle, and learn more about what makes one bow better than another. Maybe by the time fall rolls around I will know enough about the available bows and my own abilities to make a choice. Till then I will continue to ask for the great advice that I have already gotten here.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know that any 1 bow is better than than the other.I know that some are newer or faster, but what it comes down to is what feels good to you. After a long search and looking at alot of bows, I ended up with Martin and my daughter ended up with PSE. It is all about what you are comfortable with.


----------

